# favorite canned items



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Today I opened a jar of pickled beets. Not just any pickled beets but an experiment. Last year I made the usual pickled beet recipe, pretty much the Ball one. Except, I was canning some hot peppers at the same time. I decided to put a slice of hot pepper in the middle of a few jars. Of course, I forgot to label those ones..lol Opened one today and wow, very delicious, sweet/sour hot ! I can see these would go great in a cold pasta salad or as a side with a piece of meat. I plan to process many jars of these this season !

Planning this years garden, I was wondering if you made a simple change to spruce up a recipe or if you just have a yummmy favorite you make every year. I eat beets like a dessert...lol so whats some of your favorites and will you share it? I love those hot pepper spreads and one my favorites is just plain ol' bread n butter pickles...mmmm


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I love beets and will try this. It sounds great and never occurred to me. I finally found an Apple pie filling that I can just dump in my crust and bake. Previously the filling was all too soft and over processed. It's funny what you can come up with when you are experimenting. Good luck with your canning experiments this year. If you make anymore great discoveries be sure to let us know. I will be canning everything I can get my hands on, including beets.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I did Vanilla Pears this year....love them...will do more if the opportunity comes again..I canned a lady's pears on the halves this year....ended up with Vanilla Pears, Cherry Vanilla Pears, Pear Preserves and Pear Honey......she lives off grid and had no way to save her pears, so this worked out for both of us.....


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I make Pear Mincemeat. Grew up on mincemeat pies for the holidays. This one is a recipe from the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving and makes yummy pies. Everything included in the jar - just put in crust, top with lattice and bake.


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

The jalapeÃ±os in the beets sounds like a great idea! We are growing beets this year so I will have to give it a try!

Ohhh! Mpennington, I love mincemeat - I will have to try the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving recipe!

Toward the end of the season last year I start canning what I called "gumbo." But, it wasn't really... it was just a mixture of what was left in the garden; green beans, onions, tomatoes, okra and banana peppers. I just seasoned and used broth and canned them - yummy! Very good in soups!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

vanilla pears mmm. I have a wonderful pear tree, I am going to try that vanilla addition. I see that pear minced meat in the book. I will try that also. looks like something you can use in lots of different dishes. I had a caramel pear butter recipe years ago. I did it once many years ago and it was great. I havent made it since but now my pear tree produces lots. 

I had a failure once adding a slice of hot pepper to the bread and butter pickle recipe. Good thing I only did one jar, Yuck. It didnt go good together...lol I also noticed on the beets, its a different flavor with a small piece of pepper to a larger one. Do you want just a hint of heat or lots? Both jars were good but they each had a different spin...lol I will do both this year, but this time I will label them...lol

I have 2 others I love, my elder friend has them from her mother. One is peach salsa, pretty much you exchange half the tomatoes in the salsa recipe for peaches. Just delicious ! Its like dessert ! The other is peach tomato soup. I will have to dig that recipe out. I havent made it, but have enjoyed it many times at her home. Yummmmee ! I noticed she freezes it tho. Maybe its not can-able. I will find out. It is very delicious !

Keep the ideas coming !


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

chicken. a couple of hours a few times a year and I have a head start on dozens of quick dinners. It's so gratifying to see jars of it on my shelves and know I can have chicken and dumplings in under 20 mins when I have no plans for dinner. Next fav thing is my tomatos. Dh's fav canned thing is chili


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

backtocolo said:


> chicken. a couple of hours a few times a year and I have a head start on dozens of quick dinners. It's so gratifying to see jars of it on my shelves and know I can have chicken and dumplings in under 20 mins when I have no plans for dinner. Next fav thing is my tomatos. Dh's fav canned thing is chili


Backtocolo, I plan to raise meat birds sometimes this summer. This sounds like a wonderful time saving idea for me. It never crossed my mind to can some of them. I think I will do pints, as its just my son and I. 
Thanks


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Three of my faves is TS York's spaghetti sauce (it's in the on-line recipe book section), Peruvian sauce and Pool Room Slaw. 

Farmgal, two questions - What kind of hot pepper did you use, and Was the beet recipe the plain pickled beets or the spicy pickled beets?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

This recipe was the plain pickled beet from the ball jar book, vinegar/sugar. It was a jalepeno I used. I put 1/2 pepper, no seeds, to a pint jar and it was mildly hot. I have some hard boiled eggs in that juice now, those should be delicious ! lol

looked up that pool room slaw mm i could eat that like dessert...lol


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I like having lots of lean pork and beef canned .this makes for a fast sheaperds pie .or biskets and gravey ,tacos or.even added to store bought spagatti sause .changes a hum-drum fast breakfast or dinner into a delight


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Stock is by far my most favorite. Always ready to use homemade stock is wonderful.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I make a Jalapeno & Beet Jelly.............AWSOME!!!!


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Last year I made pepper jelly from the Ball book and have been really happy with it. For next year I found a recipe for Raspberry Pepper Jelly that looks really good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Beef stew. We use a combination of Ball Bluebook's goulash and beef stew. Delicious!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My absolute favorite is the Condensed Tomato Soup I tried off of SBCanning's recipe. It's amazing.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Canned chicken and split pea soup are my favs.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

vigilant20 said:


> My absolute favorite is the Condensed Tomato Soup I tried off of SBCanning's recipe. It's amazing.


Link please?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought someone would be interested  So I just made a thread for it over here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ing-harvest/477832-condensed-tomato-soup.html


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I make a Jalapeno & Beet Jelly.............AWSOME!!!!


 
Sounds wonderful. DH loves both. Would you be kind enough to share your recipe?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Chili and spaghetti sauce...love having those to heat and eat!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

For me,canned checken breast, for Dh, salsa.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Last year we added a couple of dried ramps (AKA "wild leeks") to each jar of green beans. Tlhey tasted AMAZING. We went through the beans so fast, we plan to put away 3X as much next year.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

My mom used to cold pack pork.
That may be the best thing God ever gave us

Soon as I get my pigs (this spring, hopefully), I will be looking and imagining all those cans of pork on my shelves


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Chicken broth! I raise a big batch of chickens and make vats of stock like this link. I simmer the bones for 24 hours, drain it off and refill, simmer another 24 hours, and keep doing it till the bones are mush and I've extracted every bit of goodness out of them. I can it all up. This broth is wonderful for a fast, nutritious breakfast. And best of all my kids will eat it, day in and day out.

Sometimes we have it plain, seasoned with sea salt and a little onion powder, sometimes I stir eggs into it and make instant egg drop soup, sometimes I add a bit of chicken, or noodles or leftover veggies to it. My favorite way to eat it is with a handful of dehydrated onions and mushrooms. 

I am not a morning person but I can pop open a jar of broth and heat it and pour it into a mug in about 2 minutes. And send my kiddo off to school with a hot nourishing breakfast in her tummy. It's so much healthier than cold cereal or something sugary.

We eat at least a quart a day of chicken broth. It's what's for breakfast at our house. It's surprisingly filling. I include the feet so it's extra gelatinous. I've noticed the wrinkles on the backs of my hands are gone. I guess it's the collagen in the broth.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Happydog, I love your method of making chicken broth! I'm going to try - have chicken carcass and couple of bags of chicken feet in freezer. Always have an abundance dehydrated veggies. Thanks for posting link and giving your suggestions.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Plum Chutney, which turned out surprisingly delicious! I'd have to say the Canned Crab was pretty delectable, too. The biggest surprise was the Canned Venison, however. DD flipped over that during her visit here. I took out a jar of my Canned Tomatoes, made Tomato Basil Bisque for DD. She was thrilled with that, too.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

farmgal said:


> Today I opened a jar of pickled beets. Not just any pickled beets but an experiment. Last year I made the usual pickled beet recipe, pretty much the Ball one. Except, I was canning some hot peppers at the same time. I decided to put a slice of hot pepper in the middle of a few jars. Of course, I forgot to label those ones..lol Opened one today and wow, very delicious, sweet/sour hot ! I can see these would go great in a cold pasta salad or as a side with a piece of meat. I plan to process many jars of these this season !
> 
> Planning this years garden, I was wondering if you made a simple change to spruce up a recipe or if you just have a yummmy favorite you make every year. I eat beets like a dessert...lol so whats some of your favorites and will you share it? I love those hot pepper spreads and one my favorites is just plain ol' bread n butter pickles...mmmm


Why have I not thought of this? I love beats...love peppers. wow, Thanks! I will be trying this.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

mpennington said:


> I make Pear Mincemeat. Grew up on mincemeat pies for the holidays. This one is a recipe from the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving and makes yummy pies. Everything included in the jar - just put in crust, top with lattice and bake.


YUM! But we would REALLY need the recipe, for those of us who don't have that book!!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I love pickled beets too, and had made them according to Ball, but they were ...lacking? So, I doubled the amount of spices, turned out WONDERFUL! Now I have to give them as Christmas gifts, as the relatives love and request them!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

backwoods said:


> YUM! But we would REALLY need the recipe, for those of us who don't have that book!!!


Makes 5 pint jars - From Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving

1 cup dried currants
1 cup sultana raisins (golden)
1/2 cup Coarsely chopped dried apricots
grated zest and juice of 1 lemon
grated zest and juice of 1 orange
1/2 cup lightly packed brown sugar
2 tsp ground cinnamon
2 tsp ground nutmeg
1/2 tsp ground ginger
Pinch salt
10 cups chopped, cored, peeled pears, treated to prevent browning, and drained - I soak mine in pineapple juice for two mintues. We had so many pears that I also dehydrated 10 cups of chopped, cored, peeled pears and have them vacuum sealed in a mason jar to make another batch of mincemeat later.:banana:
1 cup silvered blanched almonds

1. In a large stainless steel saucepan, combine currants, raisins, apricots, lemon zest and juice, orange zest and juice, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger and salt. Fold in pears. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Lower heat, cover and boil gently, stirring occasionally, for 30 mintues, until slightly thickened. Uncover and cook, stirring occasionally, until thick enough to mound on a spoon, about 15 mintues. Add almonds and boil gently for 5 minutes.

2. Prepare canner, jars and lids

3. Ladle hot mincemeat into hot jars, leaving 1/2" headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace, if necessary, by adding hot mincemeat. Wipe rim. Center lid on jar. Screw band down to fingertip-tight.

4. Place jars in canner, covering them by 1-2" of water. Bring to a boil and process for 20 minutes. Remove canner lid. Wait 5 mintues, then remove jars, cool and store.

5. To make pies, add 1 or 2 pints to an unbaked pie shell and top with a crust. After crimping or folding the edges under, cut slits in the top and bake at 350 for 40 mintues or until crust is golden brown. I like a thick pie so use the 2 pints.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

lorichristie said:


> , I took out a jar of my Canned Tomatoes, made Tomato Basil Bisque for DD. She was thrilled with that, too.


oh yum, anything tomato is my favorite, but tomato bisque rules...lol ! I found in the store bacon tomato bisque... it was divine... Wish I could can that...lol
I want to try all the ideas here, leaks added to beans, man what a perfect combination. 

I did add horseradish to hot peppers and they were very good, different...lol The other day I chopped a few up and added them to our scrabbled eggs, covered with a lil sharp cheddar mmmmm, raves reviews from the family...Or mince a few and add to my grilled swiss cheese sandwich. Gave it that little boost...


----------



## Jayfl77 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will say me absolute favorite thing canned is cold-packed beef with onions. Just layer in pint jars and process. Open, thicken with a touch of cornstarch slurry, and pour over mashed garlic cauliflower. So delicious.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

chili con carne


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

All these recipes sound amazing! I make pepper kraut. It was my grandmother's recipe. When you make your saurkraut, you add a few slices of banana peppers and....a few niblets of corn! I love eating it right out of the jar! I love to make my own salsa as well. Every year I experiment with it. Oh, and I do a LOT with tomatoes, tomato sauces and am going to have to try the condensed tomato soup recipe. Thanks for that idea. Tomatoes do really well here, so they are great to barter/trade with.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite thing to can is meals. I love canning homemade soups of all kinds (leaving out the diary or pasta additions for reheat) and canning beef dip for sandwiches, meatballs in spaghetti sauce and pork also for sandwiches. Stews and chili are a big help as well. I have Ra and there are many nights I cannot do anything. Because we have meals on the shelf, we don't have to go without dinner!
:dance:


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

My pickled beets, canned black eyed peas, canned pumpkin, but I guess my favorite is my home-churned butter that I can up every year. Slathered on fresh-from-the-oven homemade bread, it's so yummmmy! And served next to home canned elk stew -- it's a meal made in heaven!!!


----------

